# Essence and LC light cut hybrid pad.



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I now the only way to be sure is to spot test but do you think Essence will finish down ok with a LC light cutting pad. 

I may have 3 days this weekend to apply CQUK to my van. 

The polishing pads are out of stock and will be for a while and don’t want to move away from LC 5” pad system for the flex. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

LeeH said:


> I now the only way to be sure is to spot test but do you think Essence will finish down ok with a LC light cutting pad.
> 
> I may have 3 days this weekend to apply CQUK to my van.
> 
> ...


If it helps pal, I've used with a MF Finishing pad and CarPro's Gloss Pad, both of which gave superb results and you should be able to get hold of either pretty quickly I'd have thought.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LeeH said:


> I now the only way to be sure is to spot test but do you think Essence will finish down ok with a LC light cutting pad.
> 
> I may have 3 days this weekend to apply CQUK to my van.
> 
> ...


Essence can be used with a MF cutting pad and still finish great so the LC hybrid pad will be fine bud:thumb: it's similar to the Carpro gloss pad dense in construction so the polish won't disappear into the pad:thumb:

Are you looking to correct before you apply C Quartz


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

nbray67 said:


> If it helps pal, I've used with a MF Finishing pad and CarPro's Gloss Pad, both of which gave superb results and you should be able to get hold of either pretty quickly I'd have thought.


Thanks but I'm sticking with the LC system and learning to use them thoroughly if that makes sense.

A chap from the now defuct Megs UK forum back in the day (L200 Steve I think) said 'find something you like and use it a lot'

I have now picked mainly carpro products and LC hybrid pads.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

chongo said:


> Essence can be used with a MF cutting pad and still finish great so the LC hybrid pad will be fine bud:thumb: it's similar to the Carpro gloss pad dense in construction so the polish won't disappear into the pad:thumb:
> 
> Are you looking to correct before you apply C Quartz


Yes, light swirls no real correction.

Thanks for your input.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

LeeH said:


> Yes, light swirls no real correction.
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Then this pad will be fine bud:thumb:


----------

